# Scotland... its a big place!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were back after a week of touring. We had a fellow rv'er tag along with us. In all we did 1000 miles, travelling up to Peterhead, then across west to near Aviemore and then headed back south through the highlands. We found a week only enabled us to drive/eat/sleep! There was so much to see we could of done with a month at least!

Main thing I learn't whilst in Scotland - the Scottish people are very proud of their heritage. Even simple things like tesco's full of Scottish products and houses/businesses with Scottish flags flying, made us realise that us English are far too reserved and up tight to be as patriotic as the Scottish.

As for driving, never believe tomtom's ETA... always add at least an hour on! The roads are rubbish! Best/fastest road was the A9/M90 heading north/south.

So my advice to anyone thinking of visiting Scotland... go for it, its awesome, especially the west coast - BUT - if you only have a week, head for one particular area and concentrate on that. If I had another week to go up there I would rather stay on one site and explore that area properly, rather than getting to see lots of places but not for long.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome back. 

My first 30 years were spent in Scotland, and I never got to see it all.  You're quite right about choosing a specific area & exploring it, otherwise you'll just drive.

Dougie.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Ha so you realised did you snelly.
Yes we made that mistake first time. 
Now we pick an area and do this in detail each year.

The most beautiful drive i have ever been on was from Grantown on spey. The club site is near the town so its good for a rest.
Anyway leave grantown and head north towards nairn. The raod goes over the moors/ Abslutely beautiful. About 35 miles of typical scottish scenery. You can stop and get out the van and watch the golden eagles and other wildlife. Marvellous.

Phill


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Snelly said:


> As for driving, never believe tomtom's ETA... always add at least an hour on! The roads are rubbish! Best/fastest road was the A9/M90 heading north/south.


We have always found the roads, especially on the west coast brilliant with hardly anyone on them.

It's a beautiful place.

Johnny F


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Scotland - it's a big place.*

Afternoon!

Just to DITTO JohnnyF's sentiments. Beautiful - but nephew's live webcam shows a gloomy day today.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Asolutely wonderful place and people. Got washed out in Fort William twice, once in tent, the other in a trailer tent. Oban to Ballacluish on the coast road is great and a couple of nights at Kentallen over looking the Loch are to be recomended. Mind you, A big 'un would struggle :lol: Go on Snelly, how much juice did you use? :lol: :lol: H


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Go on Snelly, how much juice did you use? :lol: :lol: H


Havent worked it out exactly but I recon about £350. I'll sit down with my fuel receipts now and work out the mpg... seen as people love to revel in how much fuel an rv uses! :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

With the two receipts I have, which cover 690.6 miles - 10.7 mpg. There was about 200 flat miles and the rest was up and down hills and going through towns.

Interestly, our friends who have a lighter and shorter rv used roughly the same amount of fuel, give or take a litre.

Im very happy with how she performed, only once did she drop a few mph as we climbed a hill. Something any of our old europeans would of struggled with.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Its been a while since we were there.... and last time was in a tent.
So really looking fwd to going back on a lonnnng overdue visit


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Revel, Me :lol: Have to be honest, I would have thought you were in single figures, especially with all the hills. All that torque I suppose, makes me a bit sad with my 2lt petrol   As they say"price of everything and value of nothing" H


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't fill up when we'd got home, so the average will be slightly higher as I have the journey home for consideration, which was mostly the flat A1.  I recon its probebly around the 12mpg average for the whole trip. On a flat motorway run I get in excess of 15mpg.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Havent worked it out exactly but I recon about £350.


Cheaper than a Scottish cottage for the week and the campsite fees would probably only equal the cost of the fuel for a car to get there

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

At the end of the day does it really matter what it costs? It's just great being out and about in your own mobile love shack   

Johnny F


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love Shack  Now that could end being an awful lot more expensive than Snelly's fuel bill :lol: H


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

In germany they use motorhomes as mobile "houses of ill repute"... so maybe your onto something there with the "love shack". I could actually make it pay for my fuel!

Honestly though, even though im now called Shane Esso McShell, I couldn't give two hoots about how much it costs, she's worth it!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Snelly said:


> I couldn't give two hoots about how much it costs, she's worth it!


.... and that's how it should be...

Is that two Mc hoots?

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Johnny, are you trying to take over the front page :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Snelly said:


> In germany they use motorhomes as mobile "houses of ill repute"... so maybe your onto something there with the "love shack". I could actually make it pay for my fuel!


 8O 8O 8O so that's what the german gentleman was asking Mrs S when the van was parked in a Rhineside parking area. She can't speak a word of German and I couldn't translate for her as I was barge-spotting :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Great place and people if generally wet and windy. One thing we found, maybe something you folk in big white boxes didn't as you all put the telly on, hibernate and eat in and don't patronise local pubs..... is that trying to find decent meals in pubs or even decent restaurants.
We found a great looking pub on a lochside and looked in to get a room, before we had a campervan. It was fully booked with fishermen and we thought, this is the place to eat. We found a B&B about a mile away and walked back to the pub to dine and all we could get was chicken kiev and other microwaved meals. Weird!
That's just one instance. 
Restaurant serving ood steaks from Aberdeen Angus? You tell me where to find them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hampshireman - we keep all the good ones to ourselves :wink: 

Sue

PS weather this year a lot better than down south, but that's not saying much.


----------

